# Retriever training



## dukenukem (Sep 7, 2013)

Looking for a good trainer in south ga. Does anybody know much about warrior creek kennels


----------



## Swamp Man (Sep 7, 2013)

Don't know where Sowega is in south GA, but you might want to check out Tealbrook Kennels at Monticello, Fl.  Not far from Boston and Thomasville, GA.


----------



## dukenukem (Sep 7, 2013)

ok do they have a website


----------



## dukenukem (Sep 7, 2013)

sowega stands for southwest ga by the way lol


----------



## Joe Overby (Sep 8, 2013)

Swampman, SOWEGA is a volunteer retriever CLUB in southwest Ga.  

Where in S. Ga are you?? Are you willing to drive.  There are a couple of sho nuff gooduns' down there...I can recommend but want to find someone close to you.


----------



## dukenukem (Sep 8, 2013)

Sylvester is where i am located and i don't really want to drive more than an hour, because my girlfriend will want to go see the dog every few weeks


----------



## ngaduck (Sep 8, 2013)

Not being willing to drive a little is going to limit you greatly. And you should go train with the trainer as much as possible, not just because your girlfriend wants to see the dog. Joe is an hour from me and I try to get over there to train as much as I can.


----------



## dukenukem (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't know  trainers would allow you to come whenever you wanted, I would love to be able to learn training tips while he is getting trained. Found a website for warrior creek kennels in moultrie area and was really wondering if anybody has heard of them before.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 8, 2013)

dukenukem said:


> I didn't know  trainers would allow you to come whenever you wanted, I would love to be able to learn training tips while he is getting trained. Found a website for warrior creek kennels in moultrie area and was really wondering if anybody has heard of them before.



A good trainer will not only allow you to come they'll encourage it.  The dogs they've trained are a reflection of their work.  They don't want to see it all go down the tubes after the dog goes home.  

There are some great trainers within a reasonable driving distance of you.  And in the winter months you're pretty close to retriever training heaven.  SOWEGA HRC is a really good HRC club right in your back yard.  One of the best things you can do is hook up with them.  They know the guys in your area better than anyone and they'll be a good resource to help you maintain the dogs training once you bring him/her home.  They have a hunt test scheduled the last weekend of October.  Link to premium.  I'm sure they'd welcome an extra set of hands and it's a great way to meet people and learn the game.


----------



## brayewynn (Sep 8, 2013)

Mossy Pond Retrievers    Best in the business look at the website
mossypondretrievers.com south Georgia outfitter


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 8, 2013)

*X2x2*



ngaduck said:


> Not being willing to drive a little is going to limit you greatly. And you should go train with the trainer as much as possible, not just because your girlfriend wants to see the dog. Joe is an hour from me and I try to get over there to train as much as I can.


why not get somebody that runs hunt test and knows what he is doing. Joe is the man to go to.


----------



## dukenukem (Sep 8, 2013)

whats the date and time of that hunt test and also where is it held


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 8, 2013)

dukenukem said:


> whats the date and time of that hunt test and also where is it held



 It's October 26th and 27th.  This one is in Americus.  They are usually there or Smithville or somewhere in the greater Albany area.  They'll be running all day both days and most of the hunt test trainers remotely close you will be there.  It's a good chance to watch them run.  

You can find a street address & more details HERE.  

There will also be two tests coming up at Mossy Pond Outfitters.  Northeast Florida will have theirs there 11/2 & 11/3 and Coastal Empire's will be Nov. 16th & 17th.  

Come out and watch.  I'd bet you won't regret it!


----------



## spring (Sep 8, 2013)

One that you could probably get to in 15 minutes would be Stuart Wiggins (https://www.facebook.com/stuart.wiggins.77/about). Another good one nearby is Mike Osteen. Both of these guys train retrievers year-round in the Albany area (one on the southeastern side, the other on the west), which works well unless you have an interest in field trials. If that's the case, your trainer will head north during the summer months. If you want a good FT trainer that you'd to at least be in SW GA _part_ of the year, look hard at Marc Patton and Wayne Curtis.


----------



## gobbler1 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Training*

The first thing you should ask a trainer is if they have live birds in a pen. Preferably DUCKS. If they don 't tell them you'll get back with him and find one that does!


----------

